# Electric Dreams: Taking to the Road in a G-Wiz



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

BBC Reporter Jane Corbin takes to the road in an electric G-Wiz car to see just how easy it is to join the green revolution.

More...


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I think Electric Nightmares would have been a better title for the "G-Wiz". What a piece of rubbish. They're no safer than riding a bike and should be banned.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

KiwiEV said:


> I think Electric Nightmares would have been a better title for the "G-Wiz". What a piece of rubbish. They're no safer than riding a bike and should be banned.


The GWiz is the answer to the Saudi's prayers to Allah. A real live joke that people can point to and say "see - EVs are crap, slow, ugly and dangerous. I will never buy one" before taking their BRDM to the mall after dropping the kids at school.

This is propaganda that Goebbels would be proud of. Making a joke of your enemy in a way they can never criticise without losing public support. 

Make no mistake, we have an uphill battle to win public opinion, of the same ferocity and lasting impact as the Greeks at Marathon or Wellington at Waterloo or the 101st at Bastogne or the Marines at the Frozen Chosin.

"Retreating? Hell no, we're just attacking in another direction" 
- incorrectly attributed to General O.P. Smith, but it still sounds good.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree 100% with both of you. NEVs do more harm that good in the long run. You should not have to make a sacrifice in safety to drive an electric vehicle. And don't get me started in the speed limiter. They're practically a rolling speedbump.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Wasn't it Voltaire who is said to have prayed "Lord, make my enemies ridiculous"

Maybe G W Bush is praying to the same god...  
</Sarcasm>


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

jlsawell said:


> Wasn't it Voltaire who is said to have prayed "Lord, make my enemies ridiculous"
> 
> Maybe G W Bush is praying to the same god...
> </Sarcasm>


LOL, makes about as much sense as anything else!


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

KiwiEV said:


> I think Electric Nightmares would have been a better title for the "G-Wiz". What a piece of rubbish. They're no safer than riding a bike and should be banned.


This coming from a guy who installed an electric heater by hogging out the middle of his old heater core with a screw driver. 

That's saying something. It must really be junk.

I agree with you guys though, putting doors on a golf cart and calling it an EV is pretty lame. Most people think that's all the better an EV can do. Sad.



From the article said:


> "No, at the moment it is too early to expect an infrastructure for cars that hardly exist to somehow spring into life," she said, "but there is evidence that with effort, when you get to a certain level of activity and there are actually electric cars in the market, that you can begin to introduce that infrastructure quite quickly and there will be a tipping point".


Golf carts will probably not make this happen. I think that plug-in hybrids and high gas prices will make this happen. When it does, we can all finally drive about without wondering where we'll recharge next.


----------

